

Gantter: Project Management in your browser (imports MS Project files) - chime
http://gantter.com/

======
burtflaxton
Very fast, very easy. I have been checking this out the past few days and I
like it-- Have yet to move any of my actual project teams over, but I intend
to try. I have used zoho, google docs, and huddle in the past. Currently using
Huddle for its LinkedIn app, but this puts all of these to shame with
simplicity and usefulness.

------
anigbrowl
Google should buy it for Docs - looks like it was designed with their API. The
help page (Learn more) is also a model of clarity and good documentation.
Excellent work.

------
epall
I'd really like the ability to share access with my cofounders. Without that
one of us ends up being a choke point.

